# Woman shows men the way



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Three men were hiking through a forest when they came upon a large raging, violent river.

Needing to get to the other side, the first man prayed: 
' God, please give me the strength to cross the river.' 
*Poof!* 
God gave him big arms and strong legs and he was able to swim across in about 2 hours, having almost drowned twice.

After witnessing that, the second man prayed: 
'God, please give me strength and the tools to cross the river' 
*Poof! *
God gave him a rowboat and strong arms and strong legs and he was able to row across in about an hour after almost capsizing once.

Seeing what happened to the first two men, the third man prayed: 
'God, please give me the strength, the tools and the intelligence to cross the river' 
*Poof!* 
HE WAS TURNED INTO A WOMAN! 
She checked the map, and hiked one hundred yards upstream..........


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Only in my experience and bound to provoke but I haven't found any women who can read maps. At least not the right way up.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Only in my experience and bound to provoke but I haven't found any women who can read maps. At least not the right way up.
> 
> Ray.


Seconded!

I think its related to the same part of the brain that also covers reversing a vehicle and throwing a cricket ball over arm.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry boys, I can read a map the right way up.  On the other hand, I hate shopping, shoes, fashion...... :? 

My sister is an ace navigator. 

Viv

edited: Oh, and I throw overarm.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

litcher said:


> Sorry boys, I can read a map the right way up.  On the other hand, I hate shopping, shoes, fashion...... :?
> 
> My sister is an ace navigator.
> 
> ...


Be honest, yer a bloke in a dress aren't you?


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

TDG said:


> Three men were hiking through a forest when they came upon a large raging, violent river.
> 
> Needing to get to the other side, the first man prayed:
> ' God, please give me the strength to cross the river.'
> ...


There is no place on this forum for such sexist claptrap!!!!!!
I'm pressin the button on ye. Ding Ding. :lol: 
Nice one,I'm nickin that.
seamus.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

jimmyd0g said:


> litcher said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry boys, I can read a map the right way up.  On the other hand, I hate shopping, shoes, fashion...... :?
> ...


A dress? What's that? :lol: :lol:

Viv


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Only in my experience and bound to provoke but I haven't found any women who can read maps. At least not the right way up.
> ...


I love maps, to the extent that I resisted satnav for ages. John reckons I can reverse better than him, but I've never had anything to do with cricket.

Chris


----------

